# 6. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike



## strecken-guru (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

es ist soweit. Während der Hunsrück im Schnee versinkt, kann man sich wenigstens schon mal auf den Frühling freuen und an den 6. Schinder(hannes)-MTB denken.

Denn ab sofort kann man sich anmelden.

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_10.aspx


MARATHON 2010
93 km | 2300 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr

Halbmarathon 2010
67 km | 1640 Hm | Start: 9.30 Uhr 

Kurzstrecke 2010
38 km | 870 Hm | Start: 10.00 Uhr 

In diesem Sinne

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## x-sport (2. Februar 2010)

Neu in 2010 ist....Emmelshausen ist der Start der CX-Challenge. 
Die CX-Challenge geht in die dritte Runde, in diesem Jahr mit 5 Veranstaltungen.
Emmelshausen - Rhens - Oppenhausen - Boppard - Büchel

Somit haben wir in diesem Jahr zwei Grundlegene Neuerungen:
1.	Es wird 2 Streichergebnisse geben 
2.	Es findet erstmalig eine Voranmeldung statt 
Außerdem findet in diesem Jahr auch eine Teamwertung statt. 

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr auf der offiziellen Homepage: www.cx-challenge.de oder im Forum unter www.x-sport-kastellaun.de.  

Beim 6. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen ist die Online-Anmeldung schon geschaltet, hier kann man sich auch erstmals für die CX-Challenge melden, bei den nächsten zwei Veranstaltungen habt ihr dazu aber auch noch die Möglichkeit!

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)




----------



## TiffyI (5. Februar 2010)

Hey, immer wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung und v.a. gibts tolle Pokale

Grüße
...dieTrailgämse


----------



## jokomen (5. Februar 2010)

Hey,

habe für Eure tolle Veranstaltung auch wieder getrommelt. Wir werden wohl wieder mit ner ganzen Horde einfallen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2010)

... man munkelt ein paar Sackeifler wären auch dabei


----------



## Konaschaf (6. Februar 2010)

Hab mich eben gemeldet....bin mal gespannt


----------



## strecken-guru (8. Februar 2010)

...die ersten 100 Anmeldungen 
Hallo,

die ersten 100 Anmeldungen haben wir nach einer Woche schon wieder geschafft. Denkt daran, für die ersten 300 gibt es wieder T-Shirts.

Der Schinder(hannes)-MTB gehört in diesem Jahr erstmals zur CX-Challenge, einer Serie von 5 Rennen in der Region. Die Teilnahme könnt Ihr auf der Anmeldung bestätigen. Für die, die sich schon angemeldet haben, tragen wir es auch gerne nach.

Nähere Infos unter www.schinderhannes-mtb.de

in diesem Sinne die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. Februar 2010)

Hab mich für euch und gegen die Saarschleife entschieden...enttäuscht mich net! 

Gibts wieder den netten Foto-Service entlang der Strecke?


----------



## x-sport (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
bin auch angemeldet!!!Mal schauen was noch geht bei dem "BikefreienWetter"


----------



## develmen (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Kann mir jemand von den Profi oder vorjahres Teilnehmern ein paar Infos über die Kurzstrecke geben.
Bin relativer Anfänger.
Wie ist die Strecke Strecke so Steigungsmässig,oder vom Gelände her,
Kann man die Strecke so schon einmal abfahren.
Überlege noch ob ich es Wagen soll.

Gruss aus Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-sport (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
die Kurzstrecke ist auch super viel MTB-Race-Einsteiger...wenn es naß ist sollte man in den Trails langsam machen...
Die Emmelshausener bieten vorher immer eine "Trainingsveranstaltung" an. Evtl. erfahren wir das noch hier. 
Wenn es keinen Probleme mit Förster und Co. gibt fahren wir (Team X-SPORT) in unserem Samstagstreff die Strecke das ein oder andere mal ab...mehr dazu unter www.x-sport-kastellaun.de - Forum - Biken
Gruß Frank


----------



## strecken-guru (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@ x-sport:  wir werden eine Streckenvorstellung machen, der Termin wird hier und über News- Letter bekannt gegeben.
Wir haben im Genehmigungsverfahren nur die Freigabe für die Streckenvorstellung und die Veranstaltung. Teile der Kurz- Halb und Marathonstrecke sind *nur* für die Veranstaltung freigegeben. 
Ganz besonders geht es hier um die Marathondistanz.

@develmen
Alle Teilnehmer fahren bis Kilometer ca.25 über die Kurzstrecke.
Singeltrails- Trails- rasante Abfahrten und knackige Anstiege wechseln sich mit herlichen Waldwegen zum Kräfte sammeln ab.
Die Strecke ist sicherlich technisch anspruchsvoll, aber wir die Vergangeheit bewiesen hat auch für Marathoneinsteiger gut zu bewältigen und dies mit extrem hohem Suchtfaktor.
Bei Km 21 wartet eine Verpflegungsstelle mit allerlei Leckereien auf die Teilnehmer und im Ziel natürlich eine Portion Nudel mit absolut lecker Sößchen

Also nix wie ran 

der 6. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. Februar 2010)

Ähem...gibbet denn Fotografen an der Strecke, wo man später bestellen kann?
Sonst muss ich irgend jemanden dazu nötigen...


----------



## develmen (19. Februar 2010)

oh jeh.
Ihr seit es alle Schuld.
Ich habe mich angemeldet.
Aber wie heisst es so schön.
Dabei sein ist alles 
Sehen uns dann im Mai.


----------



## strecken-guru (20. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen

@Schlammcatcher

...na klar werden Bilder gemacht. Neben un serem bewerten Fotodienst, sind wieder ein paar Privatfotografen an der Strecke.

 @develmen

... eine wirklich weise Entscheidung

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## strecken-guru (1. März 2010)

...jetzt 200 Anmeldungen

27.02.2010




Hallo,

heute sind es  207 Anmeldungen für den 30.5.2010.

Marathon: 17
Halbmarathon: 103
Kurzstrecke: 87

Dabei sind 15 Frauen. Auch 4 Bikerfreunde aus Holland haben sich schon angemeldet.

Größtes Team sind zur Zeit die BrexbachGemsen mit 17 Teilnehmern, knapp gefogt von X-Sport Kastellaun mit 13.

Dabei sind auch das Team Hüttenzauber, die Turbo-Schnecken Lüdenscheid, die Kölschen Chefs, Team Bauchfleisch, Kettenknecht und Kette links sowie die Verfahrgarantie. Dann kann ja nichts passieren.

Meldet Euch an. Die ersten 300 erhalten zusätzlich zu den Startunterlagen ein T-Shirt.


 In diesem Sinne die besten Güße
vom strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossandreas (1. März 2010)

Ah schade
werd dieses Jahr nicht kommen können, ist an dem gleichen Tag wie Happy Mosel und da muss ich arbeiten..

war 2009 aber echt ne super Veranstaltung


----------



## Tommy320is (1. März 2010)

Hi,

hab mich wieder angemeldet für die Kurzstrecke.
War letztes Jahr zum Ersten mal dabei.
Für mich wars keine perfekte Veranstaltung(Duschen/Start-Zielbereich)
Aber wir waren mit paar Leuten dort, hatten ne Menge Spass auf der Strecke, auch wenn sie länger als angegeben war und komme trotzdem/deswegen wieder ;-)

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2010)

Ich habe mich auch eben angemeldet. Auch nur für die Kurzstrecke, da ich Samstag noch bei einem Bike-Event eingebunden bin. Außerdem ist das Rennen immer ein guter Einstieg in die Marathon Saison.


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Rennen immer ein guter Einstieg in die Marathon Saison.



So sieht's aus, habe mich eben auch angemeldet, außerdem brauche ich auch noch T-Shirts für die bevorstehende Grillsaison und den Strandurlaub. 

Ach ja und eine Rechnung habe ich dort auch noch offen, mit einem aus dem Orgateam, der mir netter Weise seinen eigenen Helm geliehen hat. Wenn er mitliest bitte melden, die Einladung zum Fitnessgetränk nach Wahl besteht nach wie vor !


----------



## dickerbert (2. März 2010)

Auch ich werd dieses Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein! War super letztes Jahr. Aber entscheidet euch diesmal bitte vorher für die Wetterlage, sonst überleg' ich wieder so lange wegen der Reifen!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2010)

Ja, genau. Das war ja letztes Jahr ein Krimi mit der Wetterlage und Reifenwahl.

@ Hangschieber: Ich werd meinen weißen Hirsch mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted140621 (2. März 2010)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Auch ich werd dieses Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein! War super letztes Jahr. Aber entscheidet euch diesmal bitte vorher für die Wetterlage, sonst überleg' ich wieder so lange wegen der Reifen!


 
Vorne NN hinten RR passt immer und hat auch 2009 gefunzt.


----------



## Tommy320is (2. März 2010)

Den von mir testweise montierten Jimmy Light in 2.1 Hat mir letztes Jahr beim Schinderhannes nen Plattfuss beschert.
Durfte also zwischendurch den Schlauch tauschen. Dabei liefs fÃ¼r mich bis dahin ganz gutâ¦
War aber auch ne schwammige Geschichte mit den kleinen Stollen und die Wurzeln haben 
dem Schlauch dann wohl aufgrund geringer DÃ¤mpfungs-Reserven den Rest gegebrn


----------



## Reiler (2. März 2010)

bin letztes jahr v+h 1,8er nobbys gefahren.kam überall gut durch...


----------



## car.-doc (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, freue mich schon auf den 30.05. bin auf alle Fälle wieder dabei. Letztes Jahr hat es mir so gut gefallen,war echt SUPER, auch alles Rund um die Stecke. Dieses Jahr heißt mein Motto "Neues Bike neues Glück"

LG Ronnie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (31. März 2010)

300 sind schon wieder dabei

31.03.2010




Hallo,

jetzt haben wir die 300 Anmeldungen fast voll und liegen damit im Bereich des Rekordergebnisses vom letztem Jahr. 

Die ersten 300 Anmelder bekommen wieder ein T-Shirt und da es ja immer einige säumige Zahler gibt, habt Ihr noch gute Chancen auf das begehrte Kleidungsstück, wenn Ihr Euch über Ostern anmeldet - und bezahlt.

Wie Ihr wisst, hat Sturmtief Xinthia im Hunsrück heftig gewütet, aber die Aufarbeitung schreitet gut voran. Die Wandertäler sind schon kompett freigeräumt, bei einigen Zuwegungen muss man noch mit schwerem Gerät ran. 

Deshalb, wenn Ihr trainiert, passt auf: Hinter jeder Kurve könnte noch ein Baum liegen.

Viele Grüße vom

Schinder(hannes)-MTB Emmelshausen


----------



## car.-doc (31. März 2010)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Deshalb, wenn Ihr trainiert, passt auf: Hinter jeder Kurve könnte noch ein Baum liegen.


 
Ja hier rund um den flugplatz hahn ist alles dicht.alle guten trails sind nur mit klettern zu bestreiten


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. April 2010)

Haben Marathon Einsteiger ne Chance die Kurzstrecke zu überleben? Wie steil hoch und runter gehts denn? Gibts noch ein paar Tipps?
Freue mich schon drauf.....


----------



## car.-doc (1. April 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Haben Marathon Einsteiger ne Chance die Kurzstrecke zu überleben? Wie steil hoch und runter gehts denn? Gibts noch ein paar Tipps?
> Freue mich schon drauf.....


Die Kurzstrecke ist hart,aber ideal für einsteiger,spreche aus erfahrung,war letztes jahr das erste mal dabei,und hab mich mit ein wenig training darauf vorbereitet,war nicht erster,aber darum ging es mir auch nicht.ankommen war mein ziel;-) 
lg


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. April 2010)

car.-doc schrieb:


> Die Kurzstrecke ist hart,aber ideal für einsteiger,spreche aus erfahrung,war letztes jahr das erste mal dabei,und hab mich mit ein wenig training darauf vorbereitet,war nicht erster,aber darum ging es mir auch nicht.ankommen war mein ziel;-)
> lg



ja sehe ich auch so, hauptsache durch ! Was genau meinst Du mit "hart"? Muss ich Angst haben ....


----------



## car.-doc (2. April 2010)

ne ne,aber es ist halt schon ein wenig anstrengent,und die anstiege sind lang Aber ehrlich,macht super viel fun.
lg


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. April 2010)

car.-doc schrieb:


> ne ne,aber es ist halt schon ein wenig anstrengent,und die anstiege sind lang Aber ehrlich,macht super viel fun.
> lg



Der letzte Anstieg vor dem Ziel, was habe ich diesen verflucht !


----------



## UdoB (16. April 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ja sehe ich auch so, hauptsache durch ! Was genau meinst Du mit "hart"? Muss ich Angst haben ....



Keine Angst!! Viel Spass!! Ich war mit Abstand der Letzte der Mittelstrecke...bin aber total begeistert angekommen. Freue mich auf den 30.


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. April 2010)

danke für die motivierenden Wort. Freue mich schon total....
Wie lange/hoch ist denn der letzte Anstieg bei der Kurzstrecke vorm Ziel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2010)

Schau doch einfach mal hier rein. Klick
Da findest du das Höhenprofil und noch viele Infos mehr. Der letzte Anstie ist keine 3 km lang. Das geht schon.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. April 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> danke für die motivierenden Wort. Freue mich schon total....
> Wie lange/hoch ist denn der letzte Anstieg bei der Kurzstrecke vorm Ziel?



Man hört die Musik am Ziel, sie nährt sie deine Zuversicht, dass es bald vorbei ist. Der Duft der würzigen Spaghetti Bolognese lässt den Gaumen Kapriolen schlagen und der daraus resultierende Pavlovsche Reflex ertränkt das Oberrohr förmlich im Speichelfluss...der wohlige Gedanke an das eiskalte Weizen, dass du im Geiste in Bächen die Kehle herunterstürzen siehst...NIX DA!

Es geht nochmal lang den Berg runter und anschließend wieder lecker hoch!

Geil!


----------



## strecken-guru (22. April 2010)

Nur noch 5 Wochen

22.04.2010




Hallo,

in fünf Wochen ist es so weit. Der 6 Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike startet. Zeit mit dem Training anzufangen. Für das kommende Wochenende wurde wunderbares Wetter gemeldet.

Hier die neuesten Infos:

20 T-Shirts noch zu vergeben
Für die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen gibt es ein T-Shirt. 20 sind im Moment noch verfügbar. Also schnell zur Bank!

Aufräumarbeiten im Wald schreiten gut voran
So wie es im Moment aussieht, werden die Strecken bis zum Renntermin von den Überresten von Xinthia freigeräumt sein. Hierfür schon mal ein herzlicher Dank an die Forstbehörden.
Wahrscheinlich wird es aber nicht zu vermeiden sein, den Marathon um 3 km zu kürzen, da besonders im Bereich Buchholz der Sturm sehr heftig zugeschlagen hat. Sicherheitshalber müssen wir uns vorbehalten, die Strecke evtl. auch noch kurzfristig zu ändern.

Kids-Race am 29.5.10
Ab sofort sind auch Anmeldungen für das KIDS-RACE möglich. Anmeldeformulare können auf unserer Homepage runtergeladen werden.


 Die besten Grüße vom Streken- Guru


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. April 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Man hört die Musik am Ziel, sie nährt sie deine Zuversicht, dass es bald vorbei ist. Der Duft der würzigen Spaghetti Bolognese lässt den Gaumen Kapriolen schlagen und der daraus resultierende Pavlovsche Reflex ertränkt das Oberrohr förmlich im Speichelfluss...der wohlige Gedanke an das eiskalte Weizen, dass du im Geiste in Bächen die Kehle herunterstürzen siehst...NIX DA!
> 
> Es geht nochmal lang den Berg runter und anschließend wieder lecker hoch!
> 
> Geil!


 
Du treffen das Nagel auf die Kopf ! 

Maximal das Knirschen zwischen den Zähnen von der letztjährigen Fangopackung würde ich Deiner Beschreibung ergänzend hinzufügen wollen !


----------



## Dive-Mouse (4. Mai 2010)

Juhuu, ich hab noch eines der letzten T-Shirts ergattert und ich freu mich riesig auf das Rennen


----------



## strecken-guru (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ihr Biker,

es ist soweit

Streckenvorstellung
Sonntag, 16.5.10
Treffen: 9.45 Uhr am ZAP
Abfahrt: 10.00 Uhr
Wir fahren Teile der Marathon-Strecke
40 km mit Mittagspause
Bitte Anmeldung unter [email protected]


Wir sehn uns 
die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saboridah (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es gute Zuschauerplätze am 30.05., können die vom letzten Mal besucht werden?

gruß p.


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

auch für das Kids-Race gibt es eine Streckenvorstellung:

Streckenvorstellung Kids
Samstag, 22.5.10, 15.00 Uhr
Dienstag, 25.5.10, 15.00 Uhr
Sportplatz Liesenfeld Grillhütte
Gefahren wird die komplette Runde, gerne auch mehrfach
Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich

Streckenvorstellung Marathon
Sonntag, 16.5.10
Treffen: 9.45 Uhr am ZAP
Abfahrt: 10.00 Uhr
Wir fahren Teile der Marathon-Strecke
40 km mit Mittagspause
Bitte Anmeldung unter [email protected]
Für Sonntag meldet wetter.de
13 Grad, 8 Std. Sonne, keinen Regen
@saboridah

Zuschauerplätzte sind wie im letzten jahr, wir werden am Startplatz Karten verteilen.

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Mai 2010)

@strecken-guru
ist eine ummeldung und wenn ja, bis wann am veranstaltungstag möglich ?

vg


----------



## strecken-guru (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

die heiße Phase läuft.

Zur Strecke :
Die Sturmschäden sind zu 90% beseitigt nur in wenigen Fällen wird die Strecke etwas anders verlaufen.
Die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand, nur teilweise ist es in den Tälern schön nass, dann aber richtig die Wasserdurchfahrten sind gut aufgefüllt, also Flossen und Schnorchel nicht vergessen


@LANCE4... Ummeldungen sind bis Sonntag 7.oo Uhr möglich

Wohnwagen .. Wohnmobile..

wir haben extra ca. 50 m vom Startplatz Plätze ausgewiesen, Strom ist möglich, Duschen, Toiletten auch 50m entfernt.Es sind schon einige Camping- Fans angemeldet.

In diesem Sinne ab Morgen im Wald

der 6. Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Tommy320is (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wird es bei der 38er Strecke größere Abweichungen geben was die Streckenlänge betrifft?
Gruß


----------



## strecken-guru (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

@Tommy320is ..... wird es bei der 38er Strecke größere Abweichungen geben was die Streckenlänge betrifft?

Nein, wir haben die Stecke so umgebaut, dass Länge und Höhenmeter sich nur unwesentlich verändern.

Leider mußten wir unsere erste Trailabfahrt nach der Einführungsrunde 
" Mäuseberg" raus nehmen. Die verlorenen Meter werden aber durch eine weiter aber sehr schöne Umfahrung wieder reingenommen.

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Reiler (25. Mai 2010)

die 93km sind echte 93 km? bzw 93 jeweilsneue kilometer oder werden teile mehrfach befahren?


----------



## HKR-Ralf (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
weiß jemand bis wann man sich am Renntag angemeldet haben muss


----------



## strecken-guru (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bald geht es los. Gestern haben wir die 500er-Marke bei den Voranmeldungen geknackt. Bis Mittwoch, 26.5. kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch noch online anmelden und spart 3 â¬ NachmeldegebÃ¼hr. Aber Achtung: Das gilt nur, wenn das Geld auch bis Freitag auf unserem Konto eingegegangen ist. Kopien der Ãberweisungen werden nicht akzeptiert.

Das Startgeld betrÃ¤gt 
Marathon: 18 â¬
Halbmarathon: 17 â¬
Kurzstrecke: 16 â¬
und wird Ã¼berwiesen auf folgendes Konto:
Schinderhannes MTB e. V.
Kto.Nr. 293341
BLZ 560 900 00
Volksbank Rhein-Nahe-HunsrÃ¼ck
BIC  GENODE51KRE
IBAN  DE53 5609 0000 0000 2933 41

KLEINE STATISTIK:
Die grÃ¶Ãten Teams:
X-Sport Kastellaun: 23
Brexbach-Gemsen: 22
Team Sebamed: 18
MTB Rheinberg: 15
SIG Labor Koblenz: 11
IBC DIMB Racing Team: 8

Woher kommen die Starter:
Rheinland-Pfalz: 285
Nordrhein-Westfalen: 121
Hessen: 57
Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg: 16
Holland: 14
Bayern: 4
Luxemburg: 2
Ãsterreich: 1
Saarland: 1
Niedersachsen: 1
Sachsen: 1
Sachsen-Anhalt: 1

Verkehrshinweis:
Am 30.5. findet auch wieder HAPPY MOSEL statt, der Raderlebnistag im Moseltal. Dann sind die StraÃen fÃ¼r Autos gesperrt. Bitte bei der Anreise von der Mosel aus beachten

@HKR-Ralf......weiÃ jemand bis wann man sich am Renntag angemeldet haben muss  
__________________
bis 1std vor dem Start

@Reiler.... jede Strecke wird nur einmal gefahren.
bis ca Km 31 sind alle 3Strecken vollkommen gleich, ab hier trennen sich die Wege.
Marathon und Halbmarathon werden spÃ¤ter wieder zusammen gefÃ¼hrt.

Jetzt aber mal ran 

der 6. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike ist das Ziel.

Die besten GrÃ¼Ãe vom Strecken-Guru


----------



## Reiler (26. Mai 2010)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> @Reiler.... jede Strecke wird nur einmal gefahren.
> bis ca Km 31 sind alle 3Strecken vollkommen gleich, ab hier trennen sich die Wege.
> Marathon und Halbmarathon werden später wieder zusammen geführt.



ok, gibts nix ätzenderes wie marathons wo die strecke 2oder 3 mal befahren wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich würde ja auch mitfahren, wenn es ja nur nicht so düstere Wetteraussichten gäbe...

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0002579&d=4&prev=7days


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Mai 2010)

knartzt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde ja auch mitfahren, wenn es ja nur nicht so düstere Wetteraussichten gäbe...
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0002579&d=4&prev=7days


 
hmmm genau das sind auch meine bedenken, da ich sowieso schon etwas rotznase hab (was bei gutem wetter eigentlich kein problem wäre)


----------



## Jo.wa (26. Mai 2010)

ochman das gibt wieder eisklumpen an den füssen nach der bachdurchfahrt. könnte ihr in emmelshausen nicht ne brücke bauen oder den bach mit beton zuschätten?


----------



## null.ahnung (26. Mai 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ochman das gibt wieder eisklumpen an den füssen nach der bachdurchfahrt. könnte ihr in emmelshausen nicht ne brücke bauen oder den bach mit beton zuschätten?



Da ist doch ne Brücke, direkt links daneben. Fällt mir jedes Jahr auf nachdem ich durch den Bach bin, und nach links weiterfahre.


----------



## Jo.wa (26. Mai 2010)

ne echt jetzt? mist, muss ich mal drauf achten, ist die echt direkt daneben?


----------



## Dave.82 (26. Mai 2010)

ja die ist direkt daneben, die Brücke liegt aber etwas höher, d.h. man muss schon das Vorderrad hochziehen um die Brücke fahrend zu bewältigen. Aber ob diese Miniabkürzung im Sinne der Veranstalter ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## strecken-guru (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.....

was sind schon 5mm Niederschlag, Mensch 15 Grad ist doch gewaltig

Der Bach wird vorgewärm

@..... Brücke.....

natürlich könnt Ihr die Brücke nehmen ABERdas Ding ist höllisch glatt
deswege haben wir sie nicht ausgeschildert. Fahren .. nein Danke


@ Eisklumpen.... Wir haben ein beheiztes Zelt, Duschen vor Ort 

ACHTUNG noch eine Durchsage

durch ein Versehen wurde das Anmeldungsformular schon heute Nacht um 0:00 Uhr abgeschaltet. Den Fehler haben wir jetzt behoben, so dass die Voranmeldungen wieder möglich sind und zwar bis Donnerstag, 27.5., 12.00 Uhr. 
Wir bitten das Versehen zu entschuldigen.



in diesem Sinne 

Morgen früh wieder im Wald

der 6. Schinder (hannes) steht vor der Tür.

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Tommy320is (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,

auf die Duschen bin ich gespannt.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich zuhause duschen, weil nur tropfenweise Wasser kam.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted140621 (26. Mai 2010)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf die Duschen bin ich gespannt.
> Letztes Jahr konnte ich zuhause duschen, weil nur tropfenweise Wasser kam.
> ...


 
Waren doch 3 Hochdruckreiniger vorhanden ? 
Der Schinderhannes ist halt kein Ponyhof !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (27. Mai 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Der Schinderhannes ist halt kein Ponyhof !



Du hast ja recht - auf den Gedanken, dass es quasi dazu gehört bin
ich noch gar nicht gekommen 

Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Mai 2010)

knartzt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde ja auch mitfahren, wenn es ja nur nicht so düstere Wetteraussichten gäbe...
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0002579&d=4&prev=7days



Die Wetter.com Vorhersage ist absolut für den A****. Kannst davon ausgehen wenn dort 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angekündigt werden das das vielleicht ein leichtes Sprühen wird gerade so das es nicht staubt und man sich keinen Sonnenbrand holt. ... und Schinderhannes gibt es nur mit Schinderhannes Wetter, oder war das schonmal anderst ? Achso,  jammern hilft nicht.


----------



## #easy# (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich hätte noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben............ 
gruß
easy


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2010)

hmmm ... bin ich zu blöd oder warum finde ich auf der seite keine adresse für die anreise ???


----------



## Chr!s (27. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm ... bin ich zu blöd ...



Die Frage lasse ich mal unkommentiert, vielleicht hilft der Link etwas weiter: http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/kennenlernen/anreise.aspx

Ist zwar nicht viel mehr, als die Google-Maps Karte am unteren Ende der Seite, aber von dort kommt man auch zu nem Routenplaner.

LG


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2010)

möööp ... DANKE ... und wieso hab ich das übersehen? ... naja dann mal auf den sonntag solangsam mental einstimmen und heut noch ne finale trainingsrunde drehen... natürlich stielecht auch im nassen... hier regenets nämlich schon den ganzen tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnellwienix (27. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm ... bin ich zu blöd oder warum finde ich auf der seite keine adresse für die anreise ???



Falls du eine Adresse für´s Navi brauchst, einfach Rhein-Mosel-Straße, 56281 Emmelshausen eingeben. In Emmelshausen dann der Beschilderung folgen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2010)

alles klaro werd ich so machen .. danköööö


----------



## knartzt (27. Mai 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die Wetter.com Vorhersage ist absolut für den A****. Kannst davon ausgehen wenn dort 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angekündigt werden das das vielleicht ein leichtes Sprühen wird gerade so das es nicht staubt und man sich keinen Sonnenbrand holt. ... und Schinderhannes gibt es nur mit Schinderhannes Wetter, oder war das schonmal anderst ? Achso,  jammern hilft nicht.



Aha, 

ob die Wettervorhersage von wetter.com gut oder schlecht ist, will ich nicht diskutieren- selbst Fernsehsender (z.Bsp. N24, Pro7 ) haben ihre Daten von denen. Wenn 60% angegeben sind und es zu einem "Sprühen" kommt, hat es zu 100% geregnet.

ABER darum sollte es HIER nicht gehen-  Back to schinderhannes


Gruss


----------



## Reiler (27. Mai 2010)

was erwartet ihr? ist halt hunsrück...

























































;-)


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2010)

Also Leute was soll das Gejammer? Wenn ihr so empfindlich seid, geht Spinning machen.

Euer gejammer schadet dem Veranstalter, der sich jedes Jahr bemüht  eine tolle Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen.

Jeder der wegen des Wetters nicht kommt, soll sich nachher nicht beschweren, wenn Veranstaltungen nicht mehr stattfinden.

So meine Meinung heute abend (Das musste ich noch dazuschreiben, wenn ich in einem anderen Thread mal das gleiche wie ihr geäußert haben sollte)

Also auf zum Schinderhannes!!!

Ich stehe auf feuchte Rennen, wenn SIe erstmal im Gange sind.

Rohloff rules!!

Bonne


----------



## AsB (27. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich drauf! über 200 Kilometer Anfahrt halten mich nicht ab (Wetter egal)   Bin dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2010)

...naja ein bissi  gejammert hab ich ja ABER kommen tu ich trotzdem weils so end geil sein soll


----------



## #easy# (28. Mai 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hÃ¤tte noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben............
> gruÃ
> easy



ist wohl jeder noch zu einem Startplatz gekommen wie es scheind  schade

Startplatz 67Km wÃ¤re fÃ¼r 10â¬ zu haben.


----------



## Reiler (28. Mai 2010)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Euer gejammer schadet dem Veranstalter, der sich jedes Jahr bemüht  eine tolle Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen.
> 
> Jeder der wegen des Wetters nicht kommt, soll sich nachher nicht beschweren, wenn Veranstaltungen nicht mehr stattfinden.
> 
> ...



so isses.
net heulen-fahren!

is die rohloff mittlerweile bei rennen zugelassen?


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Mai 2010)

knartzt schrieb:


> Wenn 60% angegeben sind und es zu einem "Sprühen" kommt, hat es zu 100% geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@.....weils so end geil sein soll

genau das  so eben sind wir mit dem Ausschilder, Zeltaufbau und und und fertig geworden.

Die Strecke ist wieder ein Hammer, Zwangsweise etwas verändert aber richtig GEIL.
Durch die Änderung ist bereits auf der Kurzstrecke ein schöner Singel- Trail dazu gekommen ach es macht einfach Spass.
Morgen Samstag Kid`s Marathon, Biker- Party mit SAT, IHr könnt also Lena singen sehenFußball gucken,Strecken- Vide0 Nudeln, Steaks, Bratwurst lecker Weizen, mit und ohne Umdrehungen.

Wir sehn uns

der 6. Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel.

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Trekki (28. Mai 2010)

Wer möchte von Bonn aus eine Mitfahrgelegenheit haben? Ich fahre gegen 6h von Mehlem los => PN bis Samstag 18h.
-trekki


----------



## Dave.82 (28. Mai 2010)

na da bin ich mal tierisch gespannt auf den neuen Trail! Bin die ganze Zeit am grübeln welcher Trail es sein könnte. 
Freue mich schon tierisch und werde morgen Abend mal vorbeiradeln. 
Das wird ein Spaß! 

Gruß Dave


----------



## Reiler (29. Mai 2010)

is schonmal jemand die langstrecke gefahren?


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

Ja


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Mai 2010)

Hat sich an der Kurzstrecke denn was an km oder hm geändert?


----------



## Reiler (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja



irgendwas besonderes da wenn man ohne federungen etc fährt?
ich hab mir mal vorgenommen an einer veranstaltung teilzunehmen ohne renngedanken und einfach mal zu fahren um zu fahren...


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Mai 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> irgendwas besonderes da wenn man ohne federungen etc fährt?
> ich hab mir mal vorgenommen an einer veranstaltung teilzunehmen ohne renngedanken und einfach mal zu fahren um zu fahren...



ich habe die selben Ambitionen...fahre auch mit Hardtail!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Mai 2010)

... also ich fahr mim HT wegen / trotz ambitionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> irgendwas besonderes da wenn man ohne federungen etc fährt?
> ich hab mir mal vorgenommen an einer veranstaltung teilzunehmen ohne renngedanken und einfach mal zu fahren um zu fahren...


 
*Besonders ist die ganze Veranstaltung*

Die Strecke ist schon ganz "Anspruchsvoll", technischer als alle Sauerland MA´s und von der Kondition her halt so schwer wie man schnell fährt.

Natürlich gibts auch Autobahn abschnitte, aber auch viele Trails.

Ohne Federung ist schon möglich, man sollte aber ein gut trainierten Oberkörper haben, ich fahre HT mit German:A Exite Gabel, mit Lock out, ist genau richtig so.


----------



## Reiler (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Besonders ist die ganze Veranstaltung*.
> 
> Ohne Federung ist schon möglich, man sollte aber ein gut trainierten Oberkörper haben...



genau deshalb bin ich ja so gut traininert...


----------



## Schnellwienix (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Biker,

der Schinderhannes hat gehalten, was er verspricht und soeben mal kurz die "Schleußen" geöffnet. Ich würde sagen, der für heute angekündigte Regen ist bereits durch .

Das sollte euch aber nicht davon abhalten nach Emmelshausen zu kommen, denn das erste Stück blauer Himmel ist schon wieder zu sehen.

Also bis später!

Susanne


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2010)

War eine klasse Veranstaltung bei klasse Schinderhanneswetter. Temperatur angenehm, weder zu kalt noch zu warm. Kurze hose und Shirt mit kurzen Armen kein Problem. Bis auf das von mir 'prognostizierte' leichte Sprühen von 1-2min war es von oben trocken. Aber die Strecke wurde in den letzten Tagen 1a durch den Regen präpariert. Will heißen Schlamm, Schlamm, Schlamm. Genial, genial, genial.  Der Schinderhannes ist echt eine dreckige Sau  Die Trails:  Das einzige was ich mir allerdings gewünscht hätte mitzunehmen wäre Brille mit Abreissvisier. (Einfach mal die ersten Photos abwarten, das sagt dann alles....  )


----------



## Dave.82 (30. Mai 2010)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die geile Veranstaltung! Ich war auf der Mittelstrecke und war große Teile alleine unterwegs. Die Ausschilderung war absolut perfekt! Die Organisation war superklasse!

Die Strecke war sehr schmierig. Habe große Probleme gehabt, ich vermute wohl einen zu hohen Luftdruck in den Reifen, trotz 2x Nobby nur gerutscht und einmal auch gelegen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal! 

Gruß Dave


----------



## baldur (30. Mai 2010)

Die Strecke war echt die Hölle

Die Singletrails bergab waren ja so verschlammt, das man echt nur am rumeiern war....aber geil war es
So eine Schlammschlacht hat schon was für sich!
Also wie immer eine klasse Veranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbiker (30. Mai 2010)

Bei der Formel 1 isses Monaco, beim Tennis Wimbeldon und beim MTBiken isses der SCHINDERHANNES !!!

Bin zwar nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren, aber war platt wie ne Flunder.
Obwohl die Strecke wegen Baumbruch ein paar Modifikationen hatte, waren die so geil, dass ich immer wundere, wo die die Trails wieder her haben !

Alles top ! Die Streckenposten super freundlich. Nudeln saugut, Danke für die Köche und alle die drumherum mithelfen.

Astrein. Der Schinderhannes ist der Schinderhannes !

Bestimmt meckert wieder einer, weil er zuwenig Geschenke in der Tasche hatte.
Aber ich will MTB fahren, und keine Pröbchen sammeln.

Freue mich auch auf die näxten Rennen (Rhens, Boppard und Galahaan)
und nächstes Jahr Saisonstart beim SCHINDERHANNES !


----------



## Tommy320is (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich fands auch super auf der Strecke. Wie meine Vorredner schon angemerkt hatten wars von oben schön trocken, aber die Packung kam vom unten und von den Vordermännern 
Die Duschen hab ich nicht getestet, hab mich nicht getraut 
Alles in allem wars super und ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei 
Auf die Bilder bin ich sehr gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Maddinth (30. Mai 2010)

Geiles teil war auch dabei War mein erster Marathon und dann direkt so ein schöner, da bekommt man direkt lust auf mehr :-D

Die trails bergab hatten was vom schneematsch den wir in diesem Winter zu genüge hatten, da hat man gesehen wer im Winter biken war und wer nicht ;-)

BTW hat einer einen GPS Track von der Strecke am Start? Dann könnte man sich das alles mal in Google Earth nochmal anschauen


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2010)

*Wie jedes Jahr. *
*Großen Respekt der Orga* 

Schinderhanes ist Mountenbiking, und das drumherum ist ohne Einwand.
(Dieses Jahr vieleicht die Duschen, aber war ja auch extrem Schlammig heute)

Macht weiter so !!!!


----------



## Jule (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin auch eben mitgefahren und muß jetzt gleich zum zweiten Mal duschen um die Schlammreste komplett aus'm Zopf zu bekommen. 

War echt 'ne tolle Veranstaltung. 
Was für'n Kampf durch den Schlamm!! Mußte mehrfach absteigen, weil meine Kette nicht mehr wollte. Und bei einer Bergauf-Schiebepassage ist vor lauter Schlamm mein Hinterrad blockiert.
Aber der kleine "Pokal" ist sehr hübsch. 

Im nächsten Jahr mache ich wieder mit! 

Viele Grüße!
Jule


----------



## onkeldueres (30. Mai 2010)

Wow,war heute zum ersten mal beim Schinderhannes dabei.Was für ne geile Sauerei.Zwei mal abgelegt bei Abfahrten,aufgestanden weitergefahren bis zum Ende.Der Empfang im Ziel war super,auf der Strecke ebenfalls.Danke an alle Helfer.Bis zum nächsten Jahr(Hoffentlich regnets vorher;-))


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2010)

so... dann will ich auch mal mein lob aussprechen 
der schinderhannes hat echt gehalten was er versprochen hatte und ich fand es sau geil 
ich kam gut zurecht mit dem schlamm trotz der eigentlich naja ... eher wenig schlamm orientierten bereifung die ich gewählt hatte aber es war trotzdem geil 
und die 2 mal die ich mich abgelegt habe waren wirklich net wegen dem matsch oder so sondern weil ich vor lauter freude einfach zu ungestüm war 

nächstes jahr 100% wiederholungstäter


----------



## Reiler (31. Mai 2010)

war fein, lediglich hätte ich mir gewünscht dass es noch mehr dreck gewesen wäre... ;-)

feine sache.!!


----------



## Dave.82 (31. Mai 2010)

Die Ergebnislisten sind schon online! 
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=3913&lang=de

Gruß Dave


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2010)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Die Ergebnislisten sind schon online!
> http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=3913&lang=de
> 
> Gruß Dave


 
super cool 
jetzt fehlen nur noch die bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (31. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> super cool
> jetzt fehlen nur noch die bilder



die fotosleute waren teilweise sehr enttäuscht da sie die bilder den nummern nicht zuodrnen können.schon nach der neutralisation konnte man ja nix mehr erkennen...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (31. Mai 2010)

RESPEKT an die Veranstalter und die zahlreichen Helfer!

Wieder mal eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit hohem Unterhaltungswert auf der Strecke. Das Wetter war zum biken perfekt und die Strecke nix für Pussies 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> die fotosleute waren teilweise sehr enttäuscht da sie die bilder den nummern nicht zuodrnen können.schon nach der neutralisation konnte man ja nix mehr erkennen...


 
das stimmt ... meine nummer war nach der halben strecke ganz ab und ich hab sie dann im trikot mitgeschleppt... naja an einem fotoposten hab ich dann extra die nummer nochmal rausgeholt und hab sie mir an die brust gehalten... die fotografin hat sich sogar dafür bedankt


----------



## frogmatic (31. Mai 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> RESPEKT an die Veranstalter und die zahlreichen Helfer!
> 
> Wieder mal eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit hohem Unterhaltungswert auf der Strecke. Das Wetter war zum biken perfekt und die Strecke nix für Pussies
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Jahr



Na für dich wars ja optimal! 

Auch von mir meinen ganz herzlichen Dank an die Veranstalter und die vielen Helfer, die sich (mindestens) den Sonntag engagiert haben!

Die Strecke war - nicht zuletzt bergab - wirklich gut, und ich habe bestimmt ordentlich Federn gelassen (die aber eher bergauf)!


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2010)

War einfach nur hart und schön. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mir die Beine so weh getan haben ... auch heute noch

Danke an die ORga!!!
Super!!


----------



## Kaltumformer (31. Mai 2010)

Gerade entdeckt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KksoQjA0-a4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- 6. Schinderhannes MTB Superbike 30.05.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Diggler1.1 (31. Mai 2010)

mir war`s auch zu matschig...zum glück hat die schaltung durchgehalten


----------



## AsB (31. Mai 2010)

Ein hartes, schlammiges, absolut tolles Event


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2010)

AsB schrieb:


> Ein hartes, schlammiges, absolut tolles Event


 
ha ha irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor ... konnte ab ca km 15 die letzten 3 kleinen ritzel meiner kasette nimmer nutzen vor lauter zugesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (31. Mai 2010)

Meine Sram sah schlimmer aus, aber hat noch erstaunlich gut geschaltet^^
War auf jeden Fall ein riesen Spass.


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2010)

naja gesschaltet hat meine XT au noch einwandfrei und war zwischen den ritzlen der schlamm so komprimiert das bei mir die kette nimmer greifen konnte 

aber wie du schon sagtest trotz der unwegbarkeiten FUN AT ITS BEST


----------



## Manfred (1. Juni 2010)

Nach den Regen, spätesten nach der Bachdurchfahrt waren wenigsten die Ritzel so sauber, dass alle 9 wieder zu nutzen war.


----------



## frogmatic (1. Juni 2010)

Die Bachdurchfahrt war ja voll die Überraschung - bloß nicht stehenbleiben, hab ich mir gedacht!
Hat zum Glück geklappt


----------



## Reiler (1. Juni 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha ha irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor ... konnte ab ca km 15 die letzten 3 kleinen ritzel meiner kasette nimmer nutzen vor lauter zugesetzt



ich  bin auch mit 3 gängen gefahren...einen auf jedem blatt.nur vorne gings noch. musste zwischendurch anhalten und per trinkflasche durchspülen...


----------



## lahnbiker (1. Juni 2010)

Meine 3. Teilnahme und "endlich" mal Schinderhannes-Wetter 
Etwas zu optimistische Reifenwahl für die Anstiege und Wiesen. Und die Entscheidung, ob ich bei dem Trail mit dem Slickrock über den Felsen fahre, hat mir mein Radl kurz zuvor abgenommen und hat gleich den Weg unterhalb gewählt... aber Spaß hat wieder gemacht

@frosch: dachte Wasser ist dein Element 

Edith hat gesagt, dass ich dem Orga-Team und den Leuten auf der Strecke noch ein großes Lob aussprechen sollt. War wieder mal TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave.82 (1. Juni 2010)

@ lahnbiker
meinst Du den ausgesetzten Trail bei ca. km 40-45 (Schloss Schöneck) mit der Felsstufe am Ende?

Da hat mich jemand (warst du es?, rote Klamotten ca. Pl.50-60) auch untenrum überholt. Das war zeitlich gesehen eine Abkürzung und ich habe mich unterwegs anfangs etwas geärgert, weil ich zuerst nicht mehr rankam. 

Kann es sein, dass in früheren Rennen diese Alternative ausgeschildert war? Falls du es warst: Wir fuhren bis zur Colaverpflegung mehr oder weniger zusammen.


----------



## lahnbiker (2. Juni 2010)

@Dave: nee, war ich nicht. Könnte dort gewesen sein (ist dort ein Schloss?). Der Fels ist ca. 50-100m vor dem Ende des Trails.  Jedenfalls ein paar km vor der zweiten Verpflegung. Bin auf zwei andere Biker aufgefahren und dann hat es mir das Vorderrad weggezogen. Durfte dann dem Bike hinterher rutschen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2010)

hab grad gesehen das die bilder beim fotodienst online sind


----------



## Dave.82 (2. Juni 2010)

@ lahnbiker
ja, am Beginn des Trails ist in der Nähe ein kleines ehemaliges Schloß.
Ja, den Trail meinte ich. Der, der hinter mir fuhr hat den Trail komplett unterhalb umfahren und war dann plötzlich vor mir. An der Stufe möchte ich aber nicht runterfliegen...


----------



## Jo.wa (2. Juni 2010)

jedesmal nach emmelshausen sind meine schaltwerksröllchen festgerostet.
ich glaub ich starte nur noch beim schinderhannes nach einer ordentlichen trockenperiode, ich wusste garnicht in wie vielen ritzen sich am rad dreck festsetzten kann.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte einen kleinen Unfall mit einem Kollegen, der im ersten Viertel in einem schlammigen Trail weggerutscht und vor/in mich hineingefallen ist. Leider konnte ich nicht mehr ausweichen und habe ihn regelrecht unter mir "begraben". Er sagte, ihm sei nichts passiert und ich bin dann weitergefahren. Hoffentlich war dem auch so, und er konnte das Rennen ohne Schmerzen zu Ende fahren.

Vielleicht weiß einer was genaueres?


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> jedesmal nach emmelshausen sind meine schaltwerksröllchen festgerostet.
> ich glaub ich starte nur noch beim schinderhannes nach einer ordentlichen trockenperiode, ich wusste garnicht in wie vielen ritzen sich am rad dreck festsetzten kann.


 
ich glaub aber dann isses kein richtiger schinderhannes mehr oder?


----------



## Tommy320is (2. Juni 2010)

Inkognito 
Was habt Ihr so an km und hm auf der Kurzstrecke?

http://www.wsmnet.de/Sport/MTB10/175/img_0723_std.jpg


----------



## hummock (3. Juni 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ich wusste garnicht in wie vielen ritzen sich am rad dreck festsetzten kann.



Bei mir sind es 9


----------



## Jo.wa (3. Juni 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 9



ritzen sind nicht ritzel. 
und wenn ich das ritzel gemeint hätte, dann wären es 8 oder fährst du ne 10fach kassette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (4. Juni 2010)

mit den ritzen ist das so eine sache. der eine hat mehr der andere weniger 
aber bei den ritzeln ist man auf dem neuesten stand bei 9, und das ist fast schon wieder geschichte. die 10er sind ja im anflug.


----------



## Reiler (4. Juni 2010)

jetz mal budda bei die fisch: 
was sagen denn eure ritzen dazu dass ihr euch so dreckig macht beim radfahren?

;-)


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. Juni 2010)

also morgen in rhens bleiben die meisten ritzen wohl trocken
man sieht sich auf der piste. bis denne
Berry


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juni 2010)

macht das denn auch spass mit trockenen ritzen?


----------



## Reiler (5. Juni 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> macht das denn auch spass mit trockenen ritzen?



gleitgel soll helfen sagt man...


----------



## hummock (7. Juni 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ritzen sind nicht ritzel.



Hast Recht,da hatte ich wohl noch etwas "Schinderhannesschlamm"
in den Augenritzen


----------



## Chr!s (9. Juni 2010)

Etwas verspätet (war verreist), möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle auch noch zum Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Wochenende äußern. Vorab auf jeden Fall ein großes Lob, wie bei jeder Veranstaltung in den letzten 5 Jahren hat das Team saubere Arbeit geleistet (sofern das bei dem Schlamm möglich war). Ein paar Anmerkungen jedoch, die natürlich zur Diskussion stehen. 
Das Kids-Rennen samstags war deutlich besser und übersichtlicher organisiert, als früher. Auch der zeitliche Ablauf der Siegerehrungen war sehr gut. Einzig und allein der Aspekt der Unterstützung der Kinder während ihrer Fahrt ist etwas problematisch. Zwar stehen an den Abzweigungen genügend Streckenposten, der Großteil der Eltern findet sich aber im Start-/Zielbereich. Mit den Problemen, die die Kleinen auf der Strecke bekommen, sind sie leider auf sich gestellt. Ich bin mit den mittleren Jahrgängen eine Runde mitgefahren und musste gleich mehrere Kettenklemmer beheben, weinende Mädels mit Atemproblemen betreuen und Tips geben, wie man sich denn durch diesen Matsch im Wald arbeitet. Bei letzterem gibts ja die Alternative rechts durch die Bäume, wenn da nicht immer Personen im Weg stünden. Manche schickten die Kiddies bewusst in den Schlamm zurück... Mein Vorschlag, vielleicht noch 2 Fahrer als Begleitpersonen im Feld mitschwimmen lassen und für Zuschauer einige Punkte in den Steigungen ausschildern.
Sonntags war ebenfalls der Schlamm der bestimmende Faktor, die Herrendusche sah entsprechend aus und lief über, sodass man sich auch im Umkleideraum nicht trockenen Fußes bewegen konnte. Vielleicht gibt's ja die Möglichkeit einer "Vorwäsche" außerhalb der Dusche.
Für das Startgetümmel plädiere ich für die künftige Einrichtung von Startblocks. Unterteilt nach Startnummern sowie Lizenz und Hobby. Damit gibts kein Gedrängel, niemand kommt kurz vorm Start dreist von vorn und stellt sich in die erste Reihe. Egal wie stark oder bekannt, es gehört sich nicht. Mit Startblocks hat jeder die Möglichkeit dort zu stehen, wo er hingehört und das zu jedem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## saboridah (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ist bereits bekannt, ob es eine 7. Auflage des Schinderhannes geben wird? 

gruß p.


----------



## Dave.82 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja, laut Flyer glaube ich am 22. Mai mit den selben Streckenlängen.

Edit: Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
hat einer von euch per zufall nen gps track von der Strecke?
Würde die gerne mal nachfahren als Training für die 7te auflage :-D


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (23. Januar 2011)

ES GEHT LOS
7. Auflage
Schinder(hannes)MTB Emmelshausen
Termin: Samstag 21.05.2011 Kids-Race
Sonntag 22.05.2011 der *Schinder(hannes)*
Strecken:
Marathon 93km/2330hm  Start 8:30 Uhr
Halbmarathon 65km/1640 hm Start 9:30 Uhr
Kurzstrecke 36km/870hm Start 10:00Uhr
*Neu 2011*
Funstecke  24km/390hm Start 10:30 Uhr

Strecken bleiben ähnlich 2010 also genug zum quälen.
Startplatz wie immer Spotplatz Liesenfeld
weitere Infos www.Schinderhannes-MTB.de


Anmeldung ab ende Januar


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (27. Januar 2011)

7.Schinder(hannes)

Die Anmeldung wurde vor 10 Min. Freigeschaltet.
 die ersten 5 sind schon am Start. 

Wir sind am letzten Sonntag die Funstrecke gefahren, war etwas feucht
und etwas matschig, das kann nur besser werden.
(In meinen Knochen steckt noch der Winter)

Schinderhannes auch auf Facebook

www.facebook.com/rheinmoseldreieck

der Oberschinderhannes


----------

